# Our Coral is poorly!



## UncleNorm

I'm disappointed to have to write this report about our beloved Adria motorhome but I would not want others with similar MHs to have damp developing and spreading, unbeknown to them, until too late, rather like the cancer that grew without symptoms inside me and many others. 

Last week, StewArtona helped me to fit an awning which AuntieSandra and I bought from Johnscross MH, using the generous voucher they had donated to the raffle at the Global last year and which Sandra won.

The awning fitting was straight forward but, whilst on the scaffold boards, I ran my finger along a joint sealed with a silicone-type sealant. To my horror, water squeezed out and ran down the side of the MH. 8O :evil: The offending area was cleaned out and resealed with Sikaflex.

Now, to fit the awning, internal lockers had to be emptied and some board covers removed. There was more water flowing on the inside. With luck, that would have been condensation as warm air touched cold outer wall. I filled one or two gaps with extra insulation and replaced the boards.

I then got out my damp test meter... OUCH!!  8O On testing the internal roof board, near the external leak, the meter needle nearly left the street!! That was on the offside of the MH.

Being brave, I moved to the near side and tested again...

Our Coral has had one visit to the motorhome surgery today. I popped back to our dealers - Timberland Motorhomes - where the warranty was confirmed, as was the damp. 

On 14 February - how romantic is that? - Our Coral goes back for further investigation. Initially, the leakage has to be found, the damp has to be removed, old sealant removed and new sealant applied. Structurally, the damp roof and wall timbers are sound. So replacement of any damaged boards can be left until later in the year and we will continue to travel the world! :roll: :wink: 

After the year we had last year, nothing is going to have us changing our plans this year! We have at least 9 MHF rallies/meets to attend, and France, and we intend doing all of those!! But come August, Our Coral can go back to Timberland without any time constraints. 

Before anyone kicks off about annual damp tests, yes, we did!! But how much water ingress has been advanced by the awful weather over the last 2/3 months? A little water = a lot of ice and a larger opening for more water to enter... Perhaps a timely reminder...?

I'm confident that the whole problem can be resolved and am happy to leave Our Coral in the hands of Timberland Motorhomes as required.


----------



## artona

Glad it can be sorted Norm and that we spotted it when we did. I would urge everyone ot check their vans.


----------



## brens

So sorry to here about your"Corals" troubles,and really glad to hear you are going ahead with all your plans.
I know how disapointing this is as our "little Coral" (08Coral compact)had top lockers full of water weeks after we took delivery of what was our 1st new van.We were not happy bunnies but the dealer got some remedial work done and sent us off to enjoy our summer which we did. Problem eventually resolved as we also had damp in the wallboards and lovely mould growing.thinking of you,brens


----------



## suedew

Norm and Sandra, so sad to hear of Coral's problems. 
Glad though that you will be able to get her sorted out after you have had your travels.
Thought, is it like putting a car in, do they give you a motorhome to use till it is repaired  
Sue


----------



## sallytrafic

I'm beginning to think that the industry uses cheap sealants. I use Dow Corning marine sealant and a boat I repaired is still watertight 5 years later. It is much more expensive though. I have tried it out on a polyester/grp/pvc joint on the Chausson and I'll try and peel it off this summer when I replace all the sealant.


----------



## wakk44

A timely reminder for those of us that do not have a habitation check as the m/home is out of warranty.

Rectification of damp problems is very labour intensive and very expensive to repair,particularly if left for long.

One of our local repairers charges £40 for a damp test with a written report,money well spent imo.


----------



## Hezbez

Sorry to hear that Norm, at least you've picked up on the problem early enough for it to be rectified without too much trouble.

As you say, there may be a lot more water damage to motorhomes this year due to the extreme, long standing weather conditions this winter. All those weeks of snow, icing over, thawing must take it's toll.

I know they are a pain to fit and not great if you're using your van regulary throughout the winter - but I wonder if a cover would be the forward if we're in for more bad winters.
We are lucky that we are able to keep our motorhome inside.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Thanks Norm, a timely reminder to get the damp meter out.

I hope the repairs are better than the original.

Dave p


----------



## janbee

Hi Uncle Norm,
Sorry to hear about your damp problems, we have a Coral 660sl,
bought new on September 1st. 2010. On November 6th we
were away on a site when my husband noticed that clothes were
wet in the back cupboard, it had been raining hard for two days,
we didn't know if we had a leak or what. Took it back to the 
dealers and have been fighting to get it sorted ever since. We
have water in the two front cupboards over the driver and passengers seats and mould now growing in the cupboard above
the table. The sealant in the shower area is cracking also. We had
plans to travel everywhere. We have now had to send the dealers
a 7 day letter, requesting repair,replacement or refund. £42,000.,
is a lot to pay out for a wet motorhome!


----------



## janbee

Forgot to tell you uncle norm that I have emailed Adria (Andrew)
6 times, and he says that Adria have never heard of this problem
before!!!! We thought it was only us until reading of your's and
other people having the same problem as us, pity our dealer, Campbells Motorhomes is ignoring us over this problem, at least
you seem to have a dealer that sort out your problem.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Norman

Sorry, I seem to have missed your post. I, too, wonder about Frank's point. As you may know, we too have had water dripping into our Chausson. Fortunately, a) we were in it at the time, and could see it and make a quick fix, and b) we had Spacerunner with the same van and the same problem only a couple of months earlier, so there was some 'previous' for the dealer and the manufacturer.

I hope it gets fixed properly. Since ours went in to Highbridge, and they spent a morning re-sealing the roof / overcab pod and side joints, it has been fine, even in torrential rain (touching wood here). But a bit worrying about the long term.

Janbee - your story is very sad. I hope you get some recompense / fix out of it.

Gerald


----------



## busterbears

UncleNorm - thanks for the reminder, do hope 'coral' gets better soon and is well looked after.

Me and the technical/maintenance side of MHing don't get on too well but I'm off to check all the cupboards etc. Our Buster has been sitting for about 6 weeks now without a trip away and we've been in and out a bit but not noticed anything. Will do a closer inspection and keep fingers crossed.


----------



## janbee

Uncle Norman, Could you tell us what Timberland are going
to do for you, to remedy the problem. Do you have water in
the cupboard? Have they said whether or not it is a leak or
is it condensation? How long is it going to take in August to
repair it? Thank you.


----------



## bozzer

Sorry to hear of your problems Uncle Norman, pleased you will get it sorted out and not interupt your travels.

We had tell tale signs of water mark 3 days before our warranty ran out Discover, Coppull soon sent us to C & S Caravan services Accrington. They reset a capping but couldn't find any real reason so put it down to condensation but told Discover it was unresolved so we're still covered for that by warranty.

janbee I note you are in Lancashire. I can recommend C & S if you need an independant survey - just a thought.

Jan


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Fail to see why manufacturers use mastic based sealants on joints unless it to make replacement panels easier to fit. The PU adhesives like Sikaflex provide a flexible bond and when applied to a clean surface but if you ever want to part it, very difficult.


----------



## UncleNorm

janbee said:


> Uncle Norman, Could you tell us what Timberland are going
> to do for you, to remedy the problem. Do you have water in
> the cupboard? Have they said whether or not it is a leak or
> is it condensation? How long is it going to take in August to
> repair it? Thank you.


Hi janbee! May I offer you a belated warm welcome to MotorhomeFacts. Now you've found us, I hope your stay will be a long and beneficial one. :wink: 

The work that Timberland will do is in three parts:

Firstly, they need to remove and replace sealant in all joints around the roof and on it. I suspect a rooflight near the back might not be sealed as it should be, so that can be removed, timbers checked and new sealant added. That should make the motorhome waterproof once again.

Secondly, they will use industrial dehumidifiers for a week or so to dry out the water that is present in the structure. (I have seen water on both the outside and inside.) That should leave us with a motorhome that can be used and enjoyed through the season at all our MHF rallies and meets, and our trip to the continent.

Thirdly, it will be early September before Timberland can have Our Coral back. (There's a small matter of a beer fest to attend at which I will celebrate my pensioneth birthday.) Once the MH is back with Timberland, they will be able to remove and replace any damaged materials. Most of that is inside cupboards so not a problem aesthetically. One area is on the ceiling and open to view. I'll settle for a very near match, done well.

In the beginning, AuntieSandra and I talked about having Our Coral for at least 10 years. OK, we were disappointed to find the damp, but it can all be fixed. And we still love our MH. :roll: :wink:

Thanks for the interest and good wishes everyone. Hopefully, that valuable lesson about damp testing has been reinforced.

Stay well everyone. :wink:


----------



## janbee

brens said:


> So sorry to here about your"Corals" troubles,and really glad to hear you are going ahead with all your plans.
> I know how disapointing this is as our "little Coral" (08Coral compact)had top lockers full of water weeks after we took delivery of what was our 1st new van.We were not happy bunnies but the dealer got some remedial work done and sent us off to enjoy our summer which we did. Problem eventually resolved as we also had damp in the wallboards and lovely mould growing.thinking of you,brens


Hi brens, We have a adria coral 660sl, and are also finding the
same problems as you, what did they do to repair your compact
and who was the dealer. Also did it take a long time to find the
fault? Thanks Janbee. my email adress is : 
[email protected]


----------



## Suenliam

Hi Uncle Norm

So sorry your Coral is not behaving itself as it should  Your timely post reminded me to phone our habitation service person to do the necessary which will of course include the full damp check. Ours appears to be OK but you can't be too careful. 

Our service person, Roy, has a mobile service so we don't even have to drive there  

Next thing is to sort out the tyres before the MOT at the end of March. Never was cheap owning a MH.

Sue


----------



## UncleNorm

I've had a call from Simon at Timberland, updating me on the status of Our poorly Coral...

StewArtona and I had spotted one area of likely leakage, whilst fitting the awning, (thanks Stew) in the seam between the overcab pod and the flat roof. Strangely, when parked up at home, this is the HIGH spot where no water stands. :? 

Having heard of our dilemma, Shane of Snellyvision also paid us a visit to check out the installation of our solar panel. (thanks Shane) One of the 6 brackets connecting the panel to the roof was removed, examined and refitted. Copious amounts of Geocel had already been applied under the brackets, but more was added, round the brackets, into each screw hole and 'domed' over each screw head. Water, water, thou shall not pass through!! :roll: 

So, back to Timberland, the sealant that looked likely to leak was removed, all too easily. A 10mm space has been created under the lip of the pod and a newer adhesive type sealant applied. (not Sikaflex or Geocel - each to his own!) In the morning, Our Coral undergoes another hosepipe test. If that's satisfactory, we can have her back and our withdrawal symptoms will promptly cease!! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## tramp

Hi Norm,

The trouble with "cheap" sealents is they will crack and leak again in 12mnths , we learnt this with a old Bessacarr after we replaced the window seals with Sika flex it never leaked again and 6 years later still okay [we know the new owner]

I`d ask them what they used and check its credentials  Also are they gonna offer a good warrenty on the newly sealed bit?

Its supprising how much water gets past a pin hole


----------



## Penquin

We had a problem due to a crack where the awning had lifted in wind, unbeknownst to us.....

It had cracked the wall above the door and water gained entry, it took several months to dry it out and then replace the wet wood around the door and close to it.  

We were lucky that the insurance company sorted it out for us as it was due to damage.  

Glad to hear that Coral is making good progress and hope that you will be reunited soon in nice dry comfort...  

Dave


----------



## dawnwynne

Norman and Janbee sorry to hear of your troubles. Hope everyone gets it sorted to their satisfaction very soon!!


----------



## alhod

Oh Happy Days in prospect - we will be collecting our Coral in exactly 12 days, 13 hours (but hey - who's counting?)

Hope we do not have a damp future in prospect.

Alan


----------



## UncleNorm

alhod said:


> Oh Happy Days in prospect - we will be collecting our Coral in exactly 12 days, 13 hours (but hey - who's counting?)
> 
> Hope we do not have a damp future in prospect.
> 
> Alan


By now, Alan, you'll have realised the importance of regular damp checks.

But I'll tell you now, if you enjoy Your Coral half as much as we enjoy Our Coral, you'll be loving it!! :wink: 8) 
It's 12 days, 11 hours now, as near as damn it!!


----------



## UncleNorm

Well, I picked up Our Coral this afternoon from the Timberland base at Kirmington. 

The team there agreed that the leak was where overcab pod and flat roof meet. Old sealant, 3.5 years old, was removed. All very rubbery, as with silicone sealant! :evil: A space was cleared under the lip of the pod to a depth of about 10mm and new adhesive sealant, Tiger Seal, was applied into the gap and around it.

_*TIGER SEAL*_

*FEATURES
One component ready for use polyurethane sealant and adhesive. 
Will permanently seal and bond body panels and trim. Can be used to seal around windows, doors and lights etc. 
Once cured it can be over painted with most paint systems.*

This morning, a hosepipe test had been planned but, the way it's rained all day, it would have made no impact!

So Our Coral is back home; the dehumidifier is on again to aid the drying out process. Now we wait to see what the future holds.

Disappointing but fixable. And I see several other folk are having trouble with water ingress. At least 2 have mentioned the joint of pod and roof. Hmm...

Be vigilant out there! :wink:


----------



## sandalwood

[Hi Uncle Norm

Just read your report on Adria - how disapointing for you. Do I take it that you have given it back? Do you think this is a one off - or a fault with Adria. We are lookiong at ome on Monday - thank goodness we read your report!!!

Cally


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Cally! I trust you're well?

Our Coral is a beautiful site, back at home with us, on the driveway. There's still a dehumidifier working to remove existing dampness. What we need is 6 weeks of scorching French sunshine to finish the drying process. But we have to wait until June for that. In the meantime, let's hope the problem has been resolved and we're now watertight, and we're going to have a very sunny Spring! :wink: 

AuntieSandra is so pleased to have Our Coral back that she has spent the entire Sunday afternoon cleaning the insides and prepping cupboards for the return of the half tonne of junk that we removed earlier.

So, in answer to your questions... I think it would be very rare for an Adria roof to let in water as it did. The last two winters of severe frost and snow can't have helped.

Ever since we first saw Adrias at Reims Loisir at Reims in France, I have been impressed by the build quality and finish. In over three years, this is only the second issue attributable to our Adria. Look at some of the stories about other marques and put it all in perspective.

Simply, would we have another Adria? Yes please!


----------



## HeatherChloe

My Coral Compact will be 3 this summer. 

It seems fine - no damp or water. 

I have noticed these cold mornings that if I sleep in the van and have the heating on and all the windows closed, that I get some condensation on the inside of the windscreen - but I assume this is normal and it goes when I put on the usual blower to clear a windscreen.


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi HeatherChloe! How are you?

I'm pleased your MH is dry. Have you had a damp meter inside the top cupboards, or around the windows... I was shocked by how damp ours had become. 8O 

If we do not use the EXTERNAL insulation screen in the cooler months, but just use the pleated privacy screens, the following morning will see the windscreen sopping wet and in need of a good towel. 

The only time we might use the privacy screens is if we are wild camping. Otherwise, it's the externals that are used and the condensation in the morning is NIL!

HTH 
Norm


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Norman & Sandra,

We have only just come across this thread, and are really sorry to hear that you, (and others too) are having problems with damp and water ingress. It really is totally unacceptable, when so much has been paid out for these leisure vehicles. :x 

We hope that you are able to have it sorted out completely for the long term, and so as not to interfere with your touring plans.

Best regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## sandalwood

Hi Uncle Norm

Glad to hear you are again mobile. We are looking at the sutomatic Adria - is yours auto?? One other slight problem for us - we are driving a 20ft vehicle and are a little concerned about the extra length. It is a good vehicle for the wife as the beds are so accessible! Sleeping with me and my tossing and turning is not an option for her! Should you feel like giving me a report on this vehicle, and should you have the time - I would be grateful. I drive a Ford at present, a bit clonkey and would like a bit more luxury. Again great your vehicle is safely home, may see you in France.!!!

Cally

:roll:


----------



## HeatherChloe

UncleNorm said:


> Hi HeatherChloe! How are you?
> 
> I'm pleased your MH is dry. Have you had a damp meter inside the top cupboards, or around the windows... I was shocked by how damp ours had become. 8O
> 
> If we do not use the EXTERNAL insulation screen in the cooler months, but just use the pleated privacy screens, the following morning will see the windscreen sopping wet and in need of a good towel.
> 
> The only time we might use the privacy screens is if we are wild camping. Otherwise, it's the externals that are used and the condensation in the morning is NIL!
> 
> HTH
> Norm


hi. I've never even heard of a damp meter!

I can tell that the top cupboards often feel cold in this weather and don't get heated up by the heater in the way that the rest of the space does, but they don't seem to be damp.

I wondered why people were using their external screens when I went in January - I thought they were just for summer. I'll use mine now all the time, so as to stay nice and warm inside. Thanks


----------

